# Sinn 356: ETA/Valjoux 7750 vs. Sellita SW500



## Jwit (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I have had my sights set on a Sinn 356 Flieger for a while now and I was hoping to get some opinions from you guys on which route to take.

Aesthetically I love this watch, it is everything I love about a chronograph and exactly what you would expect a tool watch to look like. It's incredibly legible, in a perfectly sized case(38.5mm) and is very versatile. However as I have been saving up for it I have found myself questioning the path I should take regarding the movement.

In the not too distant past Sinn stopped using the Valjoux 7750, and put a Sellita SW500 inside instead. I'm still not sure of the reason for the change. Here are some of the questions I have, and I am hoping some people with both positive and negative experience can chime in as well.

-Do you guys think the Sellita is as reliable and accurate as the Valjoux?
-Are there any known issues with Sellita I should be aware of?
-Is the quality of the movement the same, or does one stand out from the other in terms of quality?
-Do you think this movement fits in with Sinn's reputation for making the ultimate tool watch?

I have not decided whether to buy new with the Sellita or hunt down a like-new one packing the Valjoux yet, still saving for it. Of course other opinions(and thread drift) are welcome.

Thanks in advance for the help!

Here are some pictures found online (because we always need pics)

Also note, I originally posted this question on Omega Forums and gor some excellent answers, but I am hoping to hear a little bit more from others. Here is the original link https://omegaforums.net/threads/sinn-356-valjoux7750-or-sellitasw500-help-thoughts.61081/

-Jake


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The 7750 is the "standard" chrono movement whereas the SW500 is a bit of a new kid on the block. Despite its "newness" I've not found the 500 to be in any way inferior to the 7750 and would quite happily buy another watch with the SW500 in it - especially a Sinn.


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

The movement has worked like a dream in my 356, just go for it.


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

Does the Sellita have the 7750 wobble?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pcypret (Aug 22, 2016)

faiz said:


> Does the Sellita have the 7750 wobble?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Confirmed (from a fellow 356'r)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airgee (Apr 19, 2016)

My SW500-equipped 356 Flieger II works like a charm after two and a half year now, averaging +3 s/d.


----------



## t3hite (Nov 25, 2011)

faiz said:


> Does the Sellita have the 7750 wobble?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


What is the 7750 wobble?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

t3hite said:


> What is the 7750 wobble?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Due to the heavy rotor, when it spins you sometimes can feel the watch rotate back and forth moving with the weight of the rotor.
I love the wobble


----------



## t3hite (Nov 25, 2011)

rockmastermike said:


> Due to the heavy rotor, when it spins you sometimes can feel the watch rotate back and forth moving with the weight of the rotor.
> I love the wobble


Thanks. The 356 acrylic is a watch that I'd like to own someday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeMan (Jul 24, 2017)

rockmastermike said:


> Due to the heavy rotor, when it spins you sometimes can feel the watch rotate back and forth moving with the weight of the rotor.
> I love the wobble


I'd worn my Sinn U2 for over 10 years..... so it came as quite a shock when my new U1000 did this strange wobble on my wrist. The U1000 is fitted with the Sinn SZ02, a modified 7750. I read up about it, but still phoned Josh at Page & Cooper just in case it was a "problem"... Josh confirmed that it was normal.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

The Wobble is one of my favourite qualites of my 356 Flieger II. Not wishing to sound weird, I like it so much sometimes I take it off and let the rotor wind in my hand as it can spin for ages with the slightest movement.


----------



## The_Datta (May 5, 2017)

Aren't ETAs more reliable and just better build quality. I know Seilitta is a clone but still would prefer the historic ETA


----------



## meson1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Sellita used to make movements under contract for ETA, including (but not limited to) the 2824-2, 2892 and the 7750.

So they have the tooling and expertise to make ETA's themselves and have therefore used that experience to make their own clones of ETA's unprotected designs.

So I regard Sellita's clones as just as reliable and having the same build quality and performance as the ETA originals. I'd have no qualms about buying a piece with an SW500 over a 7750.


----------

